# Second hand ski & snowboard gear



## Ski Ads (Jan 2, 2020)

Introducing https://skiads.com/

Like Craigslist, eBay, etc but just for skiers, snowboarders & snowmobilists!

FREE to list your used skis, second-hand ski clothing, snowboards, snowmobile etc

Costs you nothing to list


----------

